# přibližovadlo



## Enquiring Mind

Ahojte, v poslední době jsem parkrát narazil na slovo „ přibližovadlo“, například: „... neváhá umístit své luxusní přibližovadlo tak, že dalším dvěma lidem znemožní odjezd...",
"nové služební přibližovadlo" (company car/vehicle).     Našel jsem i „nákladní  přibližovadlo„ (utility vehicle, goods vehicle), a taky na internetu  různé odkazy na jizdní kola, letadla, kánoe a kajaky.          V jednom inzerátu  se požaduje od ucházečů o pracovní místo „vlastní přibližovadlo" ("own transport"), které  může být "i kolo či motocykl".

As far as I can tell, the word doesn’t appear to have any emotional  overtones, either positive or negative (cf: autičko, bourák, kraksna, rachotina  etc), and seems to apply to practically any form of transport, whereas  we wouldn’t _normally_ use the word "vehicle" in English for an aircraft, a  canoe or a bicycle - it usually (but not exclusively) means something  on four wheels.

So the questions are (1): is it an entirely neutral word? (2) Can you  suggest any reasons why it’s not in dictionaries (e.g. mine published in 1986) - has  this word crept into common parlance just in the last few years, is it too colloquial (there are lots of other colloquial words in the same dictionary)?  I'm not asking you to get inside the minds of the dictionary compilers, but it just seems to be a curious omission as the word is obviously used a lot in Czech. 

Any enlightening thoughts and comments are welcome, and thanks in advance.


----------



## bibax

Toto slovo jakoby vypadlo z nějakého humoristického románu nebo filmu (napadá mě Hogo fogo Homolka). Je to ad hoc utvořený neologismus s humorným účinkem, který se rozšířil a určitý druh lidí si jej oblíbil. Druhově podobné slovo, které mě napadá, je _synátor_ (syn x senátor), které používal i Karel Poláček (Bylo nás pět). Na rozdíl od synátora je _přibližovadlo_ utvořeno pravidelně ze slovesa příponou -dlo. Takových neologismů můžeš vymyslet hafo (= Handvoll), zejména v hospodě po pár pivech. Druhý den si je ale nebudeš pamatovat. A do seriosního slovníku se určitě nedostanou.


----------



## francisgranada

Chcem len dodať, že to slovo ani nie je veľmi nové, počul som ho aj v slovenčine (približovadlo) pred takými 15 rokmi. Ale napr. "odďalovadlo" som zatiaľ nepočul...


----------



## bibax

Našel jsem i nějaké výskyty slova _oddalovadlo_:


> Nalevo moje přibližovadlo napravo moje služební _oddalovadlo_.





> Taky jsem si myslela, že mi ten zoom bude scházet, ale na to, co točím bych potřebovala spíš nějaké _oddalovadlo_...


Ve druhém případě _oddalovadlo_ zjevně znamená širokoúhlý objektiv. _Přibližovadlo_ by tedy mohl být i teleobjektiv.


----------



## francisgranada

> Našel jsem i nějaké výskyty slova _oddalovadlo_:
> Nalevo moje přibližovadlo napravo moje služební _oddalovadlo_.


 (Presne tak som to myslel...)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky všem za vysvětlení.  Z bibaxovy odpovědi vyvozuju, že bych měl (ještě) častěji chodit do hospody ...


----------

